# Is Porter the coach for this team?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I must say that I like Terry Porter, and how the team seems to love playing for him. But, I think that he has many game situation problems. I think that if we underacheive this season, with the talent we probably will have, Porter (and Larry Harris), might get fired.

Would you want a different coach?


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

he would have to mismanage something terribly for me to get down on him. He has helped Michael Redd and especially Desmond Mason elevate their games, and sometimes its more important to have the team wanting to play for a good coach than playing for the best coach.

If he did leave, however, I nominate DHarris for the vacancy.


----------



## NicoletBaller (Jun 6, 2005)

In my opinon Porter is an outstanding coach for the Bucks. He grew up in the city, went to a college here and was supposed to be drafted by the Bucks. He knows the team and its history very well, and hopefully that will help him suceed in the future.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He is secure for the time being. I was glad to see him get atleast one more year with this team because he deserves. This season will be a telling sign for him as a coach. If TJ does play and he adds a top tier rookie, winning will be a must.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Bogut the blunder from down under...lol.


Very profound comment on sometimes it is better playing for a good coach then playing for the best one....I like that.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

NicoletBaller said:


> In my opinon Porter is an outstanding coach for the Bucks. He grew up in the city, went to a college here and was supposed to be drafted by the Bucks. He knows the team and its history very well, and hopefully that will help him suceed in the future.


I didn't know Stevens Point was in Milwaukee. I guess you learn something every day. I guess I just got really lost when it took me 5 hours to drive up there for the State Baseball Finals 3 years ago.

Terry Porter isn't the coach for this team and he's done after this year as I don't see us making the playoffs. Larry Harris on the other hand will have his contract extended, he's one of the rising stars at GM in this league and he really hasn't had time to prove himself as a GM yet since we didn't have a draft pick last year. Harris will stay for awhile (even though his face and especially his smile really freak me out), but Porter is likely gone. And if we take Bogut I think he's definitely done because a running team like Porter enjoys is NOT right for the "blunder from down under."


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess not.....


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

kamego said:


> He is secure for the time being. I was glad to see him get atleast one more year with this team because he deserves. This season will be a telling sign for him as a coach. If TJ does play and he adds a top tier rookie, winning will be a must.


Wow, talk about timing of a post! :biggrin:


----------

